# Radon gleich zweimal auf der Eurobike



## Radon-Bikes (20. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

dieses Jahr sind wir auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen gleich mit zwei Messe-Ständen vertreten. Ihr könnt Euch auf dem Freigelände FG A4/2 die gesamte neue Kollektion ansehen und in Halle A6-211 unsere Spitzenmodelle Swoop und Slide. Draußen wird gegrillt und wir erwarten Euch auf einen leckeren Slide-Burger und coole Drinks! Goodies sind am Start! Wir freuen uns auf Euch! 

Publikumstag ist am Samstag, 1.9.2012! Weitere Infos gibt's auf www.eurobike-show.de.


----------



## mara174 (1. September 2012)

Wir waren heute da und es gab weder Burger noch Drinks.
Zumal wir evtl. 1-2 Radon Jacken gekauft hätten, aber auch da war leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (1. September 2012)

mara174 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute da und es gab weder Burger noch Drinks.
> Zumal wir evtl. 1-2 Radon Jacken gekauft hätten, aber auch da war leider Fehlanzeige.



Burger schnorren, Jacken kaufen????
Erzähl mal lieber wie die Slides und Swoop waren.


----------



## banane_2.0 (4. September 2012)

Hey Radon-Team!

Hab den Clip vom Slide 150 9.0 von der Eurobike gesehen. Da sind DT SWISS M1700 Laufräder verbaut. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren's im MountainBIKE Test noch Mavic Crossmax.

Wie wird das Rad ausgeliefert?
(Crossmax wäre mein Favorit)


----------

